# Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

RACEDESIGN interprets the front of the Audi A6 in its own special way by equipping it with its new "SingleFrame" spoiler bumper. This component lends all older Audis the current single frame look. The spoiler is supplied with an RDX single-frame grille, aluminium space frame, a set of fitting instructions plus an installation kit. By way of an option, RACEDESIGN also offers a genuine Audi grille including a chromium frame plus genuine ventilation grilles from the VW Golf V GTI. RACEDESIGN offers the front spoiler at no extra charge also for vehicles equipped with a headlight washer system. 
* Full Story *


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN ([email protected])*

Pretty cool.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN ([email protected])*

No sir, I don't like it. In addition, the rear is quite unattractive. 
Happy Holidays


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*








that makes me sad but mostly sick to my stomach. 
rear bumper, spoiler, skirts, wheels being the worst with the front bumper not far behind. 


_Modified by Silver4dr at 2:04 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN (Silver4dr)*

i like it except for the wheels. is this for U.S.? and also whats the website for race design couldn't find it. and does the new hood come with the kit too


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN (MpowerS14)*

the hood must be modified or something, they don't mention it at all in the press release. 
heres the back in case no one bothered to look:








wheres the puke smiley? 

heres the website, 100% euro rice at it's worst:

http://www.RACEDESIGN24.de


_Modified by Silver4dr at 11:56 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN ([email protected])*

Don't mind the front bumper too much, but the rear, the wheels and the skirts are too "pimped" for my taste. IMHO
As for the hood... How would you modify it like the? Cut the whole grill off? where'd the grill go?"








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN ([email protected])*

The front piece is pretty clean, especially their use of the OEM-looking inserts in the lower ducts (at the front), though the side fins on the front are a bit clumsy. I'm not a fan of all the additional lines and gratings of the skirts and the rear valance, but I wonder how a car would look on some clean BBS rims or some oversized replica wheels and without the skirts or rear valance.
FYI, we run a lot of body kit news pieces on this site, and that doesn't always mean we like the way they look. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so we'll leave that to you.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Single-Frame Grille Body Kit for C5 A6 from RACEDESIGN (ur faster)*

Front bumper: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rear and sides: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree the front is trick for our style audi. I have seen kit's like this for the A8 but not the A6 I think with the front bumper and some diffrent side skirts and rear bumper it would look nice.
And some better wheels


----------

